# One or Two at a Time?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

After discussing the change in elk season dates with a few other hunters, I'm wondering if the change will make any real difference for anybody. Specifically, I'm wondering about hunting habits. I always hunt deer during the general season in the same place that I've hunted since I was a kid. There are no elk there and hasn't been for about 20 years now. Then I go after elk in another location where there are relatively few deer. I hunt elk and deer very differently and this last year, I even had different bow set ups for each species. In an ideal world, there'd be two separate seasons - deer first with an elk hunt during the rut. So I'm wondering if I'm in the minority.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I voted either deer or elk. I will target one species at a time. During the regular season I will chase elk mostly, maybe a day or two for deer. Extended I will chase deer making a day or two for the elk. Well put Fin!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Question, when are the archery deer and elk hunts held in Colorado, Idaho, Wyoming, Oregon, Montana? Is Utah so "specialized" that separate seasons are 'needed' for the two species? Or, are Utah hunters just less able to hunt BOTH at the same time?  _(O)_


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I put either deer or elk. If I'm hunting deer, I'm usually not in spots I expect to see elk and vice versa. Granted, I've HUNTED for myself for one season but the spots we found deer and elk in were different. When I've hunted for deer with or for friends, we've seen deer... and that was it. I think I'll more than likely wind up hunting like Hogan... elk early on and then the extended for deer after I'm done exhausting myself in the higher elevations. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I try to hunt both at the same time but elk will win every time. This year I am going to hunt deer on the muzzy hunt cause I don't like hunting both at the same time. I will/have hunted deer on the extended but I want more of my fall to hunt birds with my new buddy Max.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Question, when are the archery deer and elk hunts held in Colorado, Idaho, Wyoming, Oregon, Montana? Is Utah so "specialized" that separate seasons are 'needed' for the two species? Or, are Utah hunters just less able to hunt BOTH at the same time?  _(O)_


I'll tell ya when they're held. Through the whole month of september and mostly state wide. In many cases even longer seasons are enjoyed. As far as season dates, areas to hunt, and quality of game for the masses, Utah BLOWS. Why do you think so many of us hunt out of state? Even though it takes more time and money it's till worth the effort because of the opportunities.

Utah has always been stingy with archery opportunities compared to other states and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Utah has always been stingy with archery opportunities compared to other states and it's only going to get worse.


Only if we as archers don't fight back. It goes back to my thread on Apathy. If you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem. I am willing to do my part, are other archers? There is a saying, "Strength in numbers". This is a situation where that applies.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Strength in numbers? Number of dollar bills maybe.

God I'm a chit tonight... :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Strength in numbers? Number of *doller* bills maybe.
> 
> *Got* I'm a **** tonight... :mrgreen:


Hey "mamma's boy", did you forget to spell tonight. :? :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey thats pretty goot speling for a guy who juts had two Scotch & Tonics!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Curses...highjacked again. :roll:


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm with Hogan and Riverrat-
I've gotten my share of deer, they're not a huge priority.
I've still yet to put my bead on a bull- regardless of size.
Plus, I'm a DH- so ML and General are opp's to take my nephews up and tell campfire stories and teach 'em how to be woodsmen (hence my rifle choice). My fiance' is finishing up her hunter ed right now and just put a bow on layaway. She's drooling over the prospect of putting a rack on the wall with a stick flinger.
The general seasons are family time. The extended, though, is MY time.
Sure, I'll shoot either considering my opportunities are on the same schedule. But I brave the sweat and altitude for a bull. Deer are incidental.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

always buy archery elk and deer tags.
what ever shows up that day gets hunted.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> always buy archery elk and deer tags.
> what ever shows up that day gets hunted.


+1000


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> always buy archery elk and deer tags.
> what ever shows up that day gets hunted.


Same here. THis year I think I will try a little harder to go where the bulls are at since I have never got one during the archery hunt. I have got some spikes but no big bulls, and I have plenty of decent deer so I will try harder for the elk, but will shoot either and both if given the opportunity. :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Curses...highjacked again. :roll:


I know, I know...its a disease I have... :wink:

But to answer your question, I would like to try for BOTH at the "same time" this year.

While up deer hunting last year, my buddy had elk come into the water on several occasions, however sporadically (not methodically, like the deer.)

Being a fledgling archer I would like the chance to take either at the waterhole, if the chance should arise. And since I didn't fill my cow tag this year I wouldn't mind shooting a cow elk with the bow, just to get one under my belt.

Hallelujah mid-Aug!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Given the overlap in habitat I am excited to be able to chase both at the same time  

I like the buck/bull combo application and I wish they would consolidate things a little more. When I lived in Oregon you could get a "sportsman's tag" that covered elk, deer, bear, mt. lion, turkey, waterfowl, upland game and all the fishing tags (steelhead, salmon, halibut and sturgeon) - all for around $100. It was a pretty good deal.


----------

